# Samsung 50B450 plasma



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

This is a 720p TV but when hooked up to my HD-DVD player the display reads an input of 1080i. Is this normal? Do I actually have a 1080i TV?


----------



## brijenjas (Apr 27, 2006)

FNG212 said:


> This is a 720p TV but when hooked up to my HD-DVD player the display reads an input of 1080i. Is this normal? Do I actually have a 1080i TV?


Sorry Pal, your TV is 720p :sad:

It's normal, your TV will accept 1080i signals and convert them to it's native resolution....720p.

The input reading just tells you what type of signal the TV is receiving.


----------

